# Query regarding Raspberry Pi



## Shah (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi,

I creating this thread in this section as Raspberry Pi is a single-board computer. If this is not the right section, I request the mods to move it to the appropriate section.

I am intending to buy a Raspberry Pi and use as a MySQL Database Server for the purpose of Software Development. But, Before buying, I want to if i can run Raspberry Pi 24X7 without frying it and how much users can Raspberry Pi handle when used as a Web Server? Suggest me some high-powered alternatives too. I also want to know from where I can buy them?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

What loads are we talking about here? (in respect to MySQL)


----------



## Shah (Dec 26, 2012)

I actually wanted to know how many concurrent connections can be made.......


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

Actually I am wondering why you chose Raspberry Pi in the first place. unless its for experimental purpose or for personal project. if you really want a webserver + DB Server then you should look at entry level PC/CPU as it will be more powerful than Ras Pi and better compatibility with existing Linux distributions and support from MySQL. AFAIK RasPi can make a good webserver for low load .. but I doubt it for SQL as loads will be higher as queries take precious CPU cycles.


----------



## Shah (Dec 26, 2012)

Actually, It is for learning purpose only and the power consumption made me to choose RasPi. It would be nice if it supports atmost 5 concurrent connections. I also want to explore joomla by setting up a server. and the joomla site won't made available to public. as it is just for learning purpose. I just wanted to know as a web server, how much traffic it can handle,


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

Ah.. if its for learning purpose / experiment then you can go for it.. but regarding simultaneous connections I am not sure. check with ico, he has it.


----------



## Shah (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay, Then from where can i get it locally in chennai or vellore?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

^^ not sure about chennai.. Raspberry Pi at element14 but 3 weeks waiting period. 

ill check more on this.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Getting Rasperry Pi locally wont be possible as of now.
You can try ebay.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

Raspberry Pi Model B Revision 2
*shopping.kitsnspares.com/bon1/productdescription.asp?id=457406


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2012)

Dunno, as far as for experimenting is concerned, why not install MySQL on your system itself? I feel it is going to be too slow for running something like MySQL if you run too many queries.

As for Raspberry Pi, you can get it from here: Tenet Technetronics [Bangalore based]

btw, yes you can run it 24x7.


----------



## Shah (Dec 27, 2012)

ico said:


> Dunno, as far as for experimenting is concerned, why not install MySQL on your system itself?



Will try to install LAMP-Server today in Ubuntu. BTW, tenettech.com is not loading...

@RCuber: Thanks for the links dude.

@reniarahim1: I tried searching on ebay but Model B costs around 5k.


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2012)

Tenet Tech is loading fine for me. Try opening again. They have Raspberry Pi available for 3.3K. (whole kit costs more)


----------

